# Los Angeles ambulance cert



## Minerva (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey everyone, got lucky enough to be called for for an interview with a company based in Los Angeles, CA. I'm aware that LA companies require a "certification to drive in LA." But no one has given me specifics on it and Google is failing to help <_<

I'm just wondering if anyone here works in LA county and how I could go about getting information on/acquiring said certification. Also wondering if anyone knows if I MUST have it before an interview, or if it varies from company to company? (already have my certs and h-6 handy, fyi)
I hate to ask such a silly question that *could* be answered by calling the company - But the person I spoke with was quite vague and was unsure of the cert.
Perhaps I'll try in the morning and see if I can speak with someone else, but I much appreciate personal opinions/advice!


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2010)

I know nothing about CA EMS... but with the amount of people asking about CA Ambulance Driver's Licenses, I'd bet that's what they're talking about. From what I remember, you have to go to the MVD and take a written test covering a book you have to buy from them. Search around on this forum for 'ambulance drivers license' and see what comes up


----------



## Sandog (Sep 27, 2010)

All you need to know can be found *here*.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 27, 2010)

Actually, if I remember my internet travels sufficiently enough (wonder how I know so much random trival junk? I have a knack at remembering it), there is a special *City of* Los Angeles DOT permit. How one goes about acquiring one, I can't say, so you might want to try calling one of the local companies. The LA City DOT card is different than the California DMV certification.


----------



## looker (Sep 28, 2010)

Have you done your LA county expanded scope/AED completeion cert?
Have you taken ambulance test at dmv?

If you did both you're good to go. You will not get LADOT permit until after you're hired by a company. 

Bring all of your certification to interview, most company want to get a copy of them. Also have you done your medical exam/drug test and gotten dot card? 

Good Luck


----------



## Cézanne (Sep 28, 2010)

*Hey Please Respond Anyone!!!*

Hey can you become a EMT if you have ever had a 5150 hold put on you in the past? I need to know this information I have signed up for classes and want to know if it's a waste of my time????



Thanks everyone,


----------



## Sandog (Sep 28, 2010)

Cézanne said:


> Hey can you become a EMT if you have ever had a 5150 hold put on you in the past? I need to know this information I have signed up for classes and want to know if it's a waste of my time????
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone,



Have a look at this link. Were you put on hold following an arrest?

http://www.avvo.com/legal-answers/will-a-5150-hold-show-up-on-a-background-check---i-46594.html


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 28, 2010)

please use this search feature, or just scroll down the fourm it was on page one this morning. this topic has been beat to death just this month. and yes he is talking about the LA city DOT permit.


----------



## Minerva (Sep 28, 2010)

Apologies, I was relying on the threads that were displayed when I began making the thread.
I already have my ambulance driver's cert, but LA requires a seperate one. I wasn't even able to find out what it was called, so thanks to those who pointed out it was LA DOT (That was easy)


----------



## looker (Sep 28, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> please use this search feature, or just scroll down the fourm it was on page one this morning. this topic has been beat to death just this month. and yes he is talking about the LA city DOT permit.



Being that this question seem to be asked almost every week or so, maybe it's time mods make FAQ set it to be sticky.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2010)

looker said:


> Being that this question seem to be asked almost every week or so, maybe it's time mods make FAQ set it to be sticky.



I suggested a while back that we just give the CA peoples their own forum. At least it wouldn't clutter up the regular forum with more stickies or CA ambulance driver stuff


----------

